# Junge Kois



## ichmagkois (13. Mai 2011)

hallo

ich wollte mal fragen was ihr mit den jungen kois macht?

wenn ihr 100 stück oder so nach dem laichen habt behaltet ihr die denke ich nicht alle oder?

ist vllt ne komische frage aber ich wüsste nicht was ich mit allen machen würde

mfg


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

Du hast 15 KOIs bei 8qm³? ... Du hast jetzt 100 KOI Babies? ... *inDeckung*


----------



## ichmagkois (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

nene   ich habe 2 teiche in beiden sind insgesamt 15 kois 

gelaicht haben die bisher noch nie bei mir.

ich wollte nur fragen was ihr so mit euren babys macht ^^


----------



## Doc (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

Achsooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Also ich habe jetzt ziemlich viele Goldies, vor allem kleine, im Teich. 
Ich werde welche an ein Zoogeschäft abgeben und andere verschenken ... z.B. bei Kaisers oder so nen Zettel aushängen .. dann Teich anschaun und wenn er geeignet ist, bekommen die nen neues zu Hause.


----------



## ichmagkois (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

achso ok^^  weil ich meine nur wenn kois ablaichen können ja schließlich nen ganzer haufen rauskommen

und soviele kann man ja nicht behalten^^


----------



## guenter (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

Hallo XXX,

die Koi werden fast alle Eier auffressen. Wenn du welche haben willst, muss eine
Laichschnur rein. Überlege dir es gut ob du Abnehmer hast.
Ich habe es nur einmal gemacht weil meine Nachbarn welche wollten.


----------



## ichmagkois (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

joa ich werde das denke ehh nicht machen habe da keine erfahrung mit und keine laichschnur^^

mit der laischnur kann man die eier rausnhemen richtig? die bleiben daran haften oder wie funktuioniert das?

mfg


----------



## guenter (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

ja, der Laich bleibt an der Laichschnur haften 

und kannst sie rausnehmen.


----------



## Joerg (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

Wenn du sie nicht aus dem Teich holst und sehr intensiv pflegst, werden ganz wenige oder keine über bleiben.
Da hat man mit Goldfischen eher schon ein Problem.

Hab dieses Jahr einige groß gezogen. Vom natürlichen Nachwuchs aus dem letzten Jahr, hat es genau 1 ohne Hilfe geschafft.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## kawarimon (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

HALLO ERST MAL:
meine koi hat letztes jahr zum ersten mal abgeleicht.
kois sind erst ab dem 4. jahr geschlechtsreif, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
egal jedenfalls hats letztes jahr geklappt.
koibabys ca. 20 stück, alle top über den eiskalten winter gekommen.
sind fit und fressen wie bekloppt.
einige werde ich verschenken. und par werde ich selbst behalten

mit der flosse winkt


----------



## ichmagkois (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Junge Kois*

ok   ich bin mal gespannt wie es dieses jahr bei meinen größeren klappt bisher haben ich noch nie junge gehabt bzw laich entdeckt ^^

na ja mal schauen


----------

